# Thin Endrometrium



## LouLouWalker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi!
I have had 1 failed IVF with donor eggs and it seems that my endrometrium is too thin and I'm not responding to the hormones which I have only taken orally, the next thing they want to try is patches. Does anyone have a similar story? Has anyone any advice? I have also done a course of acupuncture which doesn't seem to have helped either. I have some scarring due to previous D&C.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

I also had a very thin lining. I tried everything under the sun but still had no joy. I was eventually told that I wouldn't be able to carry a pregnancy ( after lots of additional tests). But I know my case is very rare. Mine did get a little ticker with injections tho? Have the clinic suggested this maybe?

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.

Xxx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I have thin lining unless I take a mix of oral & vaginal estrogen. Once I have at least 2 estrogen pills per day inserted vaginally, the lining grows. My doc forgot that for second FET & again it took forever for the lining to grow, once we went from 3/day oral to 1/day oral + 2/day vaginal, all was fine. Worth a try!


----------

